# 1st Appointment at ERI next week - BMI check ?



## lmm1210 (May 19, 2014)

Hi everyone,

New on here, been TTC for 2 years now, was referred by GP Nov 2013, had our tests completed at BGH and we're both fine, no problems, hubby told to stop smoking which he did 4 months ago  . 

We have our 1st appointment at ERI with the same consultant we've seen at BGH this coming Monday 1st Sept.  I'm a wee bit concerned with my BMI, never has anyone mentioned BMI to us, but after reading up on IVF I know the new guidelines that came into force last year state it must be under 30, at the moment my BMI is 31.  Can anyone please tell me when your BMI is checked ? is it the first appointment ?

Thanks xx


----------



## Dreaming2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi

I am under ninewells and did have to get my BMI checked before they would agree to me being able to start.  It was checked on the first consultant appointment with them.  HTH and good luck xx


----------



## Lovelypup (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello,

I also started off at bgh (dr menezes) and then went on to have icsi at eri. We felt so lucky as the waiting list is very short for borders and eri is excellent! I'm afraid I can't remember which appointment they weighed us. It could have been the first one. I'm sorry I can't remember better but good luck tomorrow. 
X


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Bmi check is on the day you have your baseline scan. They r v strict and it's not cause they are mean - statistically it has more chance of working the less overweight you are. If it means delaying a month to lose 5 more pounds - do it. Iidid and now 15 weeks preg .


----------

